
The Manslaughter of 200k - nabeards
https://the.ink/p/the-manslaughter-of-200000
======
nabeards
The book described, "Unprepared: America in the Time of Coronavirus", tells
the events in a unique way as a timeline of quotes. Seems like a valuable
piece of history to review. (I have no affiliation.)

